# Nor.Cal/Bay Area 5er meet, July 31st.



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Go here to register: www.bigfootdesigns.com/

Sound off if you've registered. :thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Keith said:


> Go here to register: www.bigfootdesigns.com/
> 
> Sound off if you've registered. :thumbup:


That's the same date as the BMWCCA Autocross!


----------

